# Installer et comprendre Homebridge



## aarthur (5 Octobre 2018)

Salut à tous,

Pour éviter de polluer les commentaires de l'article Raccourcis 2.1 intègre la météo dans son automatisation je créer un topic pour *comprendre* et détailler *l'installation* d'*Homebridge*.

J'ai quelques difficultés et je n'ai pas trouvé de forum ou de tuto en français. Je me dis que ça pourrait donc intéresser d'autres utilisateurs !

Je compte sur toi *kiddsoso* qui m'a déjà bien aidé


----------



## aarthur (5 Octobre 2018)

*Pour reprendre :*

Lorsque je tape _node -v_ dans le Terminal j'ai ça comme réponse :

_macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$ node -v_
_v7.6.0_

_macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$_

Je conclu que l'installation de nodejs a fonctionné.


Ensuite, lorsque je tape _sudo npm install -g n_ dans le Terminal et j'ai :

_macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$ sudo npm install -g n
Password:
/usr/local/bin/n -> /usr/local/lib/node_modules/n/bin/n
/usr/local/lib
└── n@2.1.12

macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$_

J'ai pas l'impression qu'il n'y ait de problème non plus.


Je tape ensuite _sudo n 7.6.0_ dans le Terminal :

_macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$ sudo n 7.6.0

Password:

macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$_
 
Là j'ai comme un doute, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne se passe pas grand chose...


Pour terminer, je tape sudo npm install -g --unsafe-perm homebridge dans le Terminal :

macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$ sudo npm install -g --unsafe-perm homebridge

 
/usr/local/bin/homebridge -> /usr/local/lib/node_modules/homebridge/bin/homebridge

/usr/local/lib

└── homebridge@0.4.45 


macbookprodarthur:~ utilisateur$

J'ai l'impression que contrairement à la commande précédente il se passe quelque chose.


Pourtant malgré avoir fait toutes ces opérations je n'ai pas le dossier *.homebridge* (avec le point) dans mon dossier *home* (le nom de ta machine) et je ne peux donc pas créer et enregistrer le fichier *config.json*...

Je bloque donc à cette étape !

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer 

Merci


----------



## aarthur (5 Octobre 2018)

Bon je ne pige pas pourquoi mais lorsque je tape homebridge dans le Terminal j'ai un code QR et un code Homekit de généré ! Ça a l'air d'avoir fonctionné !
Il ne me reste plus qu'à installer le plugin Homebridge Apple TV


----------



## Larme (6 Octobre 2018)

Les fichiers commençant par un point sous Mac/Unix sont des fichiers cachés. Donc c'est normal que tu ne le vois pas dans le Finder.
Tape : ls -la ~/, il devrait apparaître. Cette commande liste les fichiers dans ta maison.
Tu peux faire open ~/.homebridge pour ouvrir le finder dans ce dossier et y mettre ton `config.json`.


----------



## aarthur (11 Octobre 2018)

Merci Larme


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je fais tourner homebridge sur un NAS Synology.
J'ai installer le plugin pour avoir ma sonnette Ring Doorbell.
J'ai bien les notification, par contre je n'arrive pas à avoir les snapshot sur ces notifications...

J'ai réalisé les étapes suivantes : https://www.npmjs.com/package/homebridge-platform-ring-video-doorbell

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider...


----------



## AlCor72 (21 Novembre 2018)

Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser...
Je vais bientôt tester un portier vidéo Doorbird D2101v. 
Je vais essayer de rendre ça compatible HomeKit via Homebridge.


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors j'ai trouvé une solution pour avoir un snapshot sur les notifications HomeKit quand quelqu'un sonne.
Je peux même lancer la vidéo, parler à la personne et déverrouiller la porte d'entrée... Tout ça sans quitter homekit !


----------



## Kydix (14 Décembre 2018)

Je peux apporter mon aide également si besoin.

J’ai homebridge sur un raspberry et j’ai connecté mes volets, ma station Netatmo ainsi que mon détecteur nest.

La gestion de homebridge se faisant via une interface graphique


----------



## AlCor72 (16 Décembre 2018)

Kydix a dit:


> Je peux apporter mon aide également si besoin.
> 
> J’ai homebridge sur un raspberry et j’ai connecté mes volets, ma station Netatmo ainsi que mon détecteur nest.
> 
> La gestion de homebridge se faisant via une interface graphique



Merci. 
Je suis partit dans la modif des plugins homebridge pour le DoorBird car celui qui existe fonctionne très bien mais, étant fait pour un modèle d101, ne gère pas les 2 portes (n’en gère qu’une) du modèle D2101v...

Pour l’instant je galère...


----------



## Kydix (17 Décembre 2018)

alors la je ne peux pas t'aider malheureusement, je me suis encore jamais lancer dans la modif de plugins


----------



## zougaille (2 Mars 2019)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Alors j'ai trouvé une solution pour avoir un snapshot sur les notifications HomeKit quand quelqu'un sonne.
> Je peux même lancer la vidéo, parler à la personne et déverrouiller la porte d'entrée... Tout ça sans quitter homekit !


salut l'ami ça va ? je serai intéressé pour installer ma doorbell sur HomeBridge avec mon Raspberry. J'ai reussi a installer ma Tahoma dessus (avec un peut de mal car je suis novice) mais la ca a l'air un peut compliquer pour pour cette sonnette. Aurais tu un petit tuto ? merci d'avance

Et je suis preneur pour savoir comment tu as fait ca


----------



## AlCor72 (3 Mars 2019)

zougaille a dit:


> salut l'ami ça va ? je serai intéressé pour installer ma doorbell sur HomeBridge avec mon Raspberry. J'ai reussi a installer ma Tahoma dessus (avec un peut de mal car je suis novice) mais la ca a l'air un peut compliquer pour pour cette sonnette. Aurais tu un petit tuto ? merci d'avance
> 
> Et je suis preneur pour savoir comment tu as fait ca



Bonjour,

Tu as quoi exactement comme matériel?


----------



## zougaille (3 Mars 2019)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu as quoi exactement comme matériel?


Salouté. J’ai un MacBook Pro et une un Raspberry https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07BNQ2TWW?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share. Pour la Doorbell 2 https://fr-fr.ring.com/collections/...DgVLEFzgBAydBkaXJmqvxOvJDBf0wpNAaAiHSEALw_wcB j’ai suivi tes conseils et tout c’est bien passé pour l’installation avec homebridge. Maintenant j’attend tes conseils pour avoir le retour vidéo. Merci d’avance et bon dimanche


----------



## AlCor72 (3 Mars 2019)

zougaille a dit:


> Salouté. J’ai un MacBook Pro et une un Raspberry https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07BNQ2TWW?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share. Pour la Doorbell 2 https://fr-fr.ring.com/collections/...DgVLEFzgBAydBkaXJmqvxOvJDBf0wpNAaAiHSEALw_wcB j’ai suivi tes conseils et tout c’est bien passé pour l’installation avec homebridge. Maintenant j’attend tes conseils pour avoir le retour vidéo. Merci d’avance et bon dimanche



Bonjour,

Il n’est pas possible d’utiliser la vidéo de la sonnette. 
Pour ma part j’ai ajouté une caméra circle 2 de Logitech. 
Positionnée dans la même pièce cela permet d’obtenir le screenshot. 

Ce n’est pas encore idéal comme solution...


----------



## zougaille (3 Mars 2019)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il n’est pas possible d’utiliser la vidéo de la sonnette.
> Pour ma part j’ai ajouté une caméra circle 2 de Logitech.
> ...


Pas de soucis


----------

